# Doreen Carwithen



## Mirror Image

British composer Doreen Carwithen (1922-2003) didn't write much classical music and she's probably more well known for her film scores, but her classical music could be classified as Romantic with early 20th Century leanings, a Neo-Romantic if you will. She is the widow of William Alwyn, also a composer and quite well known internationally. I have just discovered her music and there's only one recording available of her orchestral works and it's with Richard Hickox conducting:










I just bought this and the audio samples sounded fantastic. Right up my alley, very harmonically lush music.


----------



## haydnguy

Thanks, M.I., I will check out her music!


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


> Thanks, M.I., I will check out her music!


No problem, I'm happy to share my recent musical discoveries.


----------

